# Where will you be on Saturday morning?



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2013)

At the end of yesterday, when the Burlington NWS map had me in the 10-14 inch band, I was thinking I would just go to Burke. 
Then yesterday evening the Fairbanks Museum meteo guys weren't very bullish on the totals for the central NEK (shadowing by the whites, etc). They were predicting 4-10".
Then this morning, the NWS folllowed suit and downgraded almost all of N VT :sad:.

So right now I have a list of places I'm keeping an eye on. 
I'm bringing my regular alpine setup and my touring setup (just in case winds are an issue).

(* denotes places I've never skied)

Magic* - Could be flirting with 20+ inches but also could be overrun by powder hungry hoards. And with expected road conditions could be a 2.5 hour+ drive.

Wildcat* (1.5 hours) - Could also be flirting with 20" but again could be overrun by powder hungry hoards and potentially have wind issues.

Attitash* (1.5 hours) - Could also be flirting with 20" and is nice and steep in a lot of places. More resistant to wind than Wildcat?

Black Mtn, NH*  (1 hour 40 min)- Could also be flirting with 20". Is "small" but looks like a lot of fun. Potentially uncrowded. Looks like it faces away from the expected NW winds.

Cannon (40 min) - in the 14" band but it is closer and I know it fairly well. May have wind issues.

Where are YOU going?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 7, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> .Black Mtn, NH* (1 hour 40 min)- Could also be flirting with 20". Is "small" but looks like a lot of fun. Potentially uncrowded. Looks like it faces away from the expected NW winds.



Also much much cheaper than any other place nearby, if that matters to you.

It looks like my family plans for Sat got cancelled due to the storm, so I'm going to try and be at Black.


----------



## timm (Feb 7, 2013)

Leaving tonight so I am basically deciding between staying in the Stratton/Mt. Snow/Magic area (and then AM decision about which one to hit each day) or staying in N Conway and hitting Black/Attitash/Wildcat. Can stay cheaper in VT and would love to ski Magic (never have), but also more worried about crowds, like you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to go To Gore on Saturday and ski free Sunday with my pricechopper pass, or I might hit up my favorite in the Catskills, but not sure if my car will be happy with me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm worried about the wind through much of New England on Saturday and have an out-of-consensus call.

This could go tragically wrong, but I'm thinking Poconos for Saturday (Shawnee).  The storm will be well moved-on, so wind will not be an issue, and they should pick up 5" to 10".  

I'm just not very experienced with Pocono Saturdays to begin with or how many more people will attend a Pocono powder day than a regular Saturday.  OR, maybe there will be FEWER people since the NYC hoards will be unable to descend because of the roads?

Sunday, however, I'm thinking Plattekill.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

Upon running a wind model for Saturday at 12pm, my Poconos hypothesis may be flawed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm worried about the wind through much of New England on Saturday and have an out-of-consensus call.
> 
> This could go tragically wrong, but I'm thinking Poconos for Saturday (Shawnee).  The storm will be well moved-on, so wind will not be an issue, and they should pick up 5" to 10".
> 
> ...


Elk on Saturday slow chairs less wind holds.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 7, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> At the end of yesterday, when the Burlington NWS map had me in the 10-14 inch band, I was thinking I would just go to Burke.
> Then yesterday evening the Fairbanks Museum meteo guys weren't very bullish on the totals for the central NEK (shadowing by the whites, etc). They were predicting 4-10".
> Then this morning, the NWS folllowed suit and downgraded almost all of N VT :sad:.
> 
> ...



Yup, yup, yup.  I am in basically the exact same boat as you with similar drive times and decisions to make.  Here's some input on your choices, plus some added thinking and questions on my decisions:

I will be in Lincoln, NH by tomorrow AM.

Cannon: I have a pass, know it very well, and dying for a good day this season.  I think wind holds are highly likely.  And even if they aren't, it will be a mob scene and track out faster than almost any other mtn.  Last year's well predicted Saturday storm was mobbed before opening bell.

Wildcat: Basically the same as Cannon...but worse in terms of wind holds.  So few lift options at WC and so likely that the HSQ will shut down that I wouldn't even consider it.

Black: I'm personally not driving over there from Lincoln.  But if you're considering it I recommend keeping it on the table.  Coming from Burke you will feel at home.  Small, without a lot of sustained pitch, but steep in spots, fun trees, and nice trails. Slow lifts keep traffic down and pow preservation high.  Mostly wind protected.

Attitash...I don't like...so I'll substitute Bretton Woods: Does really well with wind.  Lots' of lift options.  Doesn't get the powder mobs. Fun trees. Lack of pitch is the huge downside.  If this hits big you will literally get stuck in your tracks.  On a snowboard it can be deadly.  Could be fun on Sunday for leftover hits.  (I can ski 1/2 price there so considering it)

Loon & Waterville:  Not my top choices by any means.  But Loon South Peak is 5 minute walk from my house.  If Cannon has wind holds I may be tempted to hit Loon.  The biggest knock on Loon is the crowds.  But they storm may keep some travelers away and South Peak tends to get less traffic.  Great sustained pith there for long runs that could be a blast with 12".  WV ( can ski 1/2 price) and it might handle the winds.  Then again I probably won't choose to drive 40min for WV over Loon.

Then there's earning it.  At gear ready to go.  Doing some work on the wife's split board today.  might end up being the best option.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 7, 2013)

I bet Gunstock gets dumped, for real. Unfortunately with that (potential...antijinx) amount of snow you need somewhere with a good sustained pitch.

Black could be pretty sweet, cheap, minimal crowds but has plenty of flattish sections (along with some not so flat stuff)

Attitash....For the most part I don't like it here and think its way overpriced but it has the right pitch to ski pow. Not a bad call.

Wildcat will be too windy I bet. I would rather hit that on Sunday AFTER everyone uncovers the boulders on the good stuff.

Cannon. NW winds with this storm right? That could def effect lifts there.

Shawnee peak. Likely get a good crowd from Portland but great sustained pitch and night skiing if you don't want to end your day

Abram. Yeah that will be good times for sure!

SR. Plenty of crowding, certain lifts will be closed by wind maybe but if you know where to go...

I would personally wait as late as possible to make the call but thats just me. You can always score a room somewhere.

For me I'll be skiing an epic 3-7 inch dump on eastern style hard packed. This is one of those times that I'm truly jealous for you east coasters, go get some, snap lots of pics. I'm rooting for base as I'll be finishing out my spring season there and would like a little something to ski on.


Edit-what about Bershire East? I've never been there but assume it would be good times on Saturday. It also looks like southern vt is gonna get it but aside from maybe Magic it will be a junk show at places like mount snow (as always on the weekend). What is Bromley like?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 7, 2013)

Hunter Friday, maybe Plattekill saturday if they get hit..if not..just stay at Hunter and avoid the crowds..then off to K Sunday...


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

iPad will be mounted up in the truck to monitor the status. Hopefully, I will know something before the 89/93 junction.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm going to play it by ear, but if it's as windy as it may be, I might just enjoy Saturday snowshoeing with the gf in country fields if NJ does get 8" to 11".   

Sunday is going to be the "cant miss, perfect weather and conditions, sunny skies" day anyway.   Still thinking Plattekill, BUT the western snow cutoffs on this storm will be huge, so if Platty gets 10" and Windham gets 18", I'll be at Windham.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> iPad will be mounted up in the truck to monitor the status. Hopefully, I will know something before the 89/93 junction.



Not sure if you knew this but it is against the law in NH to have a computer on in the front seat of a vehicle. But since GPS's came out they don't enforce it much.


----------



## timm (Feb 7, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I would personally wait as late as possible to make the call but thats just me. You can always score a room somewhere.



In general I agree but I get employee rates at some brands so if I book today I pay like $25-$50, vs double or triple that if I fly by the seat of my pants unfortunately.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm going to play it by ear, but if it's as windy as it may be, I might just enjoy Saturday snowshoeing with the gf in country fields if NJ does get 8" to 11".
> 
> Sunday is going to be the "cant miss, perfect weather and conditions, sunny skies" day anyway.   Still thinking Plattekill, BUT the western snow cutoffs on this storm will be huge, so if Platty gets 10" and Windham gets 18", I'll be at Windham.


I would be amazed if Windham gets more but who knows..Platt gets that lake effect...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

kingslug said:


> I would be amazed if Windham gets more but who knows..Platt gets that lake effect...



Platty normally gets more snow, but remember, this is generally speaking going to be a "better east" storm, and Windham is a good 22'ish miles east of Plattekill.  I hope not, but it could make a big difference.  Then again, there is the energy coming from the west too, so..... as you said, who knows.


----------



## skifree (Feb 7, 2013)

latest report has southern greens getting dumped on! 36+


----------



## JSHSKI (Feb 7, 2013)

*Costanza storm:  do the opposite of normal*

It seems the best dumps will hit Mt. Snow, Wachusett, and Sunapee. Further north less unfortunately. I will miss fresh tracks on Sat and Ski in the sun on Sunday. Have a great time where ever you go everyone!:grin:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

skifree said:


> *latest report has southern greens getting dumped on! 36+*



That I'm guessing must be derived from the NAM.  I sure hope that happens, (it also puts 26 - 32 inches in the Cats) but I'm not buying it.  I will do cartwheels if it happens!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 7, 2013)

skifree said:


> latest report has southern greens getting dumped on! 36+



I was just seeing this too. It's so hard to know whats really going to happen.

I was hoping to do Jay or Smuggs since I am only an hour+- from them but it looks like there isn't going to be tons of love up here. 

Southern VT is more driving than I was hoping but compared to most people on this board I have it easy I suppose. 2 hours to Killington but I don't want the crowds.

I have never skiing Mad River. Everyone says it's best to hit on a powder day but I'm not sure if they have any base? I would have to assume a Saturday powder day at MRG is pretty crowded, no?

Starting to contemplate a run over to NH for one of the days.


----------



## New Daddy (Feb 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Loon & Waterville:  Not my top choices by any means.  But Loon South Peak is 5 minute walk from my house.  If Cannon has wind holds I may be tempted to hit Loon.  The biggest knock on Loon is the crowds.  But they storm may keep some travelers away and South Peak tends to get less traffic.  Great sustained pith there for long runs that could be a blast with 12".  WV ( can ski 1/2 price) and it might handle the winds.  Then again I probably won't choose to drive 40min for WV over Loon.



Is the crowds the only thing I have to worry about Loon? I'm puzzled why Loon is not mentioned more in this thread.
I don't mind tracked powder. I don't get to ski on fluffy stuff a lot anyway. If it's wind-hold vulnerability of Loon, that's a whole different matter.


----------



## kickstand (Feb 7, 2013)

Attitash for me.  My son is in a lesson there and it's the closest to our place, so it's really the only option.  I think Black will be the place to be in the valley on Sunday.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 7, 2013)

New Daddy said:


> Is the crowds the only thing I have to worry about Loon? I'm puzzled why Loon is not mentioned more in this thread.
> I don't mind tracked powder. I don't get to ski on fluffy stuff a lot anyway. If it's wind-hold vulnerability of Loon, that's a whole different matter.



To tell the truth, I don't have enough Loon experience to be an authority on this.  Crowds are a major concern for sure.  They are kind of pricey...but who cares if it really is a major powder day.  They do face north and could be impacted by this wind.  But they have so many lifts in different orientations and elevations there may be options.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 7, 2013)

Saturday morning I will be sleeping in. I can ski either day this weekend, but not both. I am taking a calculated risk and going with Sunday. I would rather risk skiing leftovers on Sunday than risk getting shutdown by windholds on Saturday. I wish I could ski both, but it is not in the cards.


----------



## Anklebiter (Feb 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I want to go To Gore on Saturday and ski free Sunday with my pricechopper pass, or I might hit up my favorite in the Catskills, but not sure if my car will be happy with me.



Originally, on Saturday we were just going to do some snowshoeing and check out some of the small towns in the Catskills. Now, it might be snowshoeing in the morning at Plattekill. Then my son and I skiing the second half of the day. Sunday we will be at Hunter and Monday morning/early afternoon at Bellearye.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> I would rather risk skiing leftovers on Sunday than risk getting shutdown by windholds on Saturday.



That's pretty much my logic.  Saturday wind and windchill are likely at least somewhat of an issue, and Sunday will be heavenly weather.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's pretty much my logic.  Saturday wind and windchill are likely at least somewhat of an issue, and Sunday will be heavenly weather.



I agree but will be skiing at the local hill where I have never seen a wind hold and then ski Sunday at a bigger place.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I agree but will be skiing at the local hill where I have never seen a wind hold and then ski Sunday at a bigger place.



Sounds like a smart plan.  

I may still hit the Poconos Saturday if the RPM model pans out.  I'm not buying it, but if the Poconos gets 16" to 20" I'll ski in a hurricane because that NEVER happens.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 7, 2013)

Walking on to Mt Ellen or driving south to Middlebury Snow Bowl


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I have changed my plans, was only going to ski on Sunday but ! Decided to not go into work tomorrow and head north instead ! Heading to Bretton Woods Friday and Saturday, Burke on Sunday ....Boom got the powder skis ready to roll !


----------



## timm (Feb 7, 2013)

Sugarbush


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Edit-what about Bershire East? I've never been there but assume it would be good times on Saturday. It also looks like southern vt is gonna get it but aside from maybe Magic it will be a junk show at places like mount snow (as always on the weekend). What is Bromley like?



Berkshire East is my plan for Saturday... or maybe even tomorrow. Great mountain and steep enough to enjoy deep snow. Rarely does the mountain get crowded, and the won't ruin the powder with grooming tractors

Magic possibly Sunday I want them to drop all their ropes and I'd rather Sunday crowds over Saturday/POW crowds.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 7, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Berkshire East is my plan for Saturday... or maybe even tomorrow. Great mountain and steep enough to enjoy deep snow. Rarely does the mountain get crowded, and the won't ruin the powder with grooming tractors
> 
> Magic possibly Sunday I want them to drop all their ropes and I'd rather Sunday crowds over Saturday/POW crowds.



I'm not sure the Saturday crowds will be too bad. I think the road conditions in the flatlands will keep many away until later in the day.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 7, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Hunter Friday, maybe Plattekill saturday if they get hit..if not..just stay at Hunter and avoid the crowds..then off to K Sunday...


 
Hey just made arrangements to be at K Sunday myself. I don't know my way around there to well, but if you want to meet up let me know...

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## BMac (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll be taking my talents to Magic Mountain.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 7, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Walking on to Mt Ellen



nice!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 7, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> I'm not sure the Saturday crowds will be too bad. I think the road conditions in the flatlands will keep many away until later in the day.
> 
> 
> Not so sure I agree with you. Many Magic regulars will be hitting the road early tomorrow and those that don't are likely to hit the road Sat morning. Since they have passes they wont mind hitting the hill for the late morning/afternoon. Add in the powder hounds and it will be a full house. Im not trying to dissuade you from going but expect some lines from 11-2 to get pretty big if we are in the jackpot range.
> ...


----------



## makimono (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Gentian


----------



## Tin (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone check out Crotched's FB page? That's where I will be camped from tomorrow until Sunday. Can't beat that for $69.


----------



## abc (Feb 7, 2013)

My company decided to block alpinezone a week ago!  Why can't they wait till spring??? ;-) (they block all URL starting with "forum".whatever)

So, I'm missing all the self-confessed jonsing fun, and also missed the latest discussion. My options are shut out just like my access to the web site. I was at my mothers last night so I'm not packed yet. That means I can't really head over to NH spend the night tonight, even though I can work from anywhere tomorrow...

So I'm going to trust the forecast is right and the cats will get a good 10"+. That should open up all the trails at Platty Saturday. I have no experience on wind effect on its lift but I'm close enough I can check their condition on the way and if need be, change direction (or reverse track and go home to sleep if every mountain is on wind hold). 

In the rare event that the cats get totally skunked, I also have the option to go to Jiminy, similar distance away. In fact, the only reason I haven't been there has been the Cats always have as much, if not more snow. But if this be the case, I can always make it a first.

I've never been impressed by the snow quality of coastal storms (nor'easter). So for me, it's just snow. Natural snow, welcome kind of snow. But the exact number of inches, I can't quite get excited about. So until I'm proven wrong, I'm not hugely motivated to chase the highest snow amount... in this case in NH. 

That's for Saturday. I can repeat it on Sunday. Or head up further north. Gore, Pico, Bretton Woods are on my list.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 7, 2013)

abc said:


> My company decided to block alpinezone a week ago!  Why can't they wait till spring??? ;-) (they block all URL starting with "forum".whatever)
> 
> .


lMy company blocked it starting last week as well yet I can still get to TGR... go figure lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

abc said:


> My company decided to block alpinezone a week ago!  Why can't they wait till spring??? ;-) (they block all URL starting with "forum".whatever)
> 
> So, I'm missing all the self-confessed jonsing fun, and also missed the latest discussion. My options are shut out just like my access to the web site. I was at my mothers last night so I'm not packed yet. That means I can't really head over to NH spend the night tonight, even though I can work from anywhere tomorrow...
> 
> ...



Sorry about your company, Only savor on that is mobile internet.

Plattly should be fine I never heard of a wind hold their yet.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> lMy company blocked it starting last week as well yet I can still get to TGR... go figure lol




Mine did too. Then it somehow got changed back after a few months.   If you have a home computer it is easy to get around. Load the free logmein at home and then just browse from work on the home computer remotely.


----------



## Edd (Feb 7, 2013)

Working Saturday so it's Sunday for me.  It'll be a last minute call for Wildcat, Attitash, or Gunstock.


----------



## meatloaf (Feb 7, 2013)

One word: NELSAP

I just don't feel like dealing with the crowds and potential wind. The east is ravenous and there will be a frenzy...I don't mind leftovers in the least, but nowadays there are a lot of not-so-great skiers out there who psych themselves up for pow when they actually have no clue how to ski it. Plus I don't feel like waking up uber early and driving in the snow considering I barely slept this past week. 

my 2 cents


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 7, 2013)

With Cannon, crowds are going to be more of an issue than wind. They'll do fine in northwest wind. The bigger issue is that the mountain hasn't done well this season so its die hards are powder starved. The forecast is several days outside of a Saturday. They are a great option for so many people due to closeness to Boston Metro and right off the highway... particularly a good option when roads are bad and secondary road driving will be super slow going. 

I remember either last year or the year before waiting in line for the tram and the line was literally out the door. Some people were pushing and shoving trying to jockey for position. I was ready 40 minutes before the first tram and still waited until the second or third tram and the line was still out the door. Absolutely nuts. Same situation: powder starved masses, weekend, well advertised, poor weather leading up to it. 

Wildcat is straight out due to wind. Not sure how the triples do in the wind? 

I'd pick Attitash over Bretton Woods. Better pitch and better terrain by far. Probably more crowded, though.

Not many people mentioning Ragged, not sure how they will do with the wind. Gunstock, another jack pot area with a HSQ. Sunapee, another jackpot area with a HSQ. Crotched, another jackpot area with a HSQ. No idea how these areas do with winds but they are all lined up pretty well for big numbers.

My biggest concern is crowds, especially in light of glades not being online. Even with two feet, most glades are still going to be dangerous (especially up north where the snow will be light and fluffy, not dense at all). And SoNH doesn't have hardly any glading for the areas that will get big numbers of dense snow. 

Secondary issue for me is how early I want to get up and how far I want to drive in suck conditions. Going with the nearby sure thing with a stress free drive has merits.

I'll decide tomorrow.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 7, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Going with the nearby sure thing with a stress free drive has merits.
> 
> I'll decide tomorrow.



Sounds like a great time to bag Whaleback off ur list?!    I may be there Sunday AM


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 7, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Sounds like a great time to bag Whaleback off ur list?!    I may be there Sunday AM


Certainly something I am considering. Not sure they will get enough to open everything? I don't know how they are with ropes and I'd prefer not to see ropes when there is powder to be had. Harder to ski reserved trails at smaller areas if you know what I mean.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> I'm not sure the Saturday crowds will be too bad. I think the road conditions in the flatlands will keep many away until later in the day.



Agreed.  Not just because of road conditions, but also because of wind.  If you look at the wind maps, it's going to be very windy in a lot of places, if not most places.



abc said:


> *My company decided to block alpinezone a week ago!*  Why can't they wait till spring??? ;-) *(they block all URL starting with "forum"*.whatever)



Maybe you could ask Nick to create a backdoor (or maybe alpinezone already has a backdoor?).


----------



## STREETSKIER (Feb 7, 2013)

Powder hungry hoardes what do  you excpect !! Every mt will be packed.. Just go and enjoy the snow


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

If the 00z NAM that just came out is correct, screw New England, I'll be skiing in the Poconos Saturday and Catskills Sunday.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 7, 2013)

Staying in Lake George tomorrow for my bday, then going to Gore early Saturday. Magic on Sunday if I have any legs left.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Staying in Lake George tomorrow for my bday, then going to Gore early Saturday. Magic on Sunday if I have any legs left.



I think you will have a great Birthday gift of snow.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 7, 2013)

Best gift I could get!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

This post is purely for Scotty.   Plattekill gets buried under > 3 FEET of snow from the NAM.  

It's a bit like looking at a Victoria's Secret model.  Sure, it's not going to happen, but it's nice to look at.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking to be Magic.

Red jacket and black pants, like half the other dudes on the hill.  Though I should be the only one on white Palmer skis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> This post is purely for Scotty.   Plattekill gets buried under > 3 FEET of snow from the NAM.
> 
> It's a bit like looking at a Victoria's Secret model.  Sure, it's not going to happen, but it's nice to look at.



Thanks that is an awesome snow map or art lol.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 8, 2013)

I think I'll be able to get out of work early today, so I'm thinking of checking out Granite Gorge tonight as a warmup for tomorrow. $20 to ski the last two hours (6-8 ....not too shabby.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Certainly something I am considering. Not sure they will get enough to open everything? I don't know how they are with ropes and I'd prefer not to see ropes when there is powder to be had. Harder to ski reserved trails at smaller areas if you know what I mean.



I was there late December for their opening of all natural trails. Shin to knee deep of light dry stuff on virttually no base. They don't blow on anything rated black on the map which is the issue. They have a little snowmaking on The Face which is the liftline trail u see from 89 but that's it. They allocate their limited snowmaking to the main blue routes (Spout, Whaleback)
Patrol dropped ropes as fast as they could that Sunday AM I was there. Fair bit of powder hounds queued up for this sleeper gem that day. Definately some waterbars, rock, stumps, etc showing thru once it got cut up. IIRC they reported 12" of base but it was deeper in drifts.
 I was there the following Sunday after a thaw and those runs were all still open but it was basically 2-4" of cut up pow,dust on crust, grass/rock.
I love mtns taking a liberal approach with their terrain but that 2nd Sunday was quite iffy to have those runs open---but Whaleback did so I think you should consider them with confidence.
 So my opinion is if they get the 15"+ they are forecasted for the mtn gets 100% open again. 
Their steepest/rockiest glade YOOYM may not open as it is rocky and I think they are extra careful on dropping that.

The only thing I would caution is that if you get in line at 9 for opening you may not have access to all terrain right away. Patrol there is limited and it may take the few guys a little bit to get ropes dropped. 
As for wind holds Whaleback is in a great position as well with the old double and summitt not that wind affected----hopefully they don't lose power.

If you have a Mtn Sports club membership u can get 2 for 1 Saturday tickets so turns for $20.
I may shoot up there Sunday AM for their $15 morning session.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 8, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> I think I'll be able to get out of work early today, so I'm thinking of checking out Granite Gorge tonight as a warmup for tomorrow. $20 to ski the last two hours (6-8 ....not too shabby.



Not bad. I'm thinking of hitting Bolton tonight to get an early start on this powder!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Of course major storm coming on my sons 21st birthday and of course my family has to have the party so shit for me on saturday lol...But Sunday we head to Magic Hat then off to Jay to ride Monday. Lol talk about missing the boat lol..


----------



## skiboarder (Feb 8, 2013)

I with am hitting up Jiminy tonight from 4-8.  Than will crash at a local hotel for JIminy Saturday.  Flirted with the idea of driving from Jiminy to Berkshire East for more snow, but decided not worth the blizzard driving conditions.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 8, 2013)

Staying at the homestead (CBK) but staying at our friends place on the slopes for the weekend so should get some early turns Saturday.  Sunday is going to be a work day as we throw a U-12,U-14 race at Camelback.  With the crowds I think that will show up Sunday after the storm that might not be a bad thing.  Hopefully Bastardi is right and we haven't seen the best yet.  Got my eyes on the period after Presidents week to the end of April.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 8, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> I'm not sure the Saturday crowds will be too bad. I think the road conditions in the flatlands will keep many away until later in the day.



I was kind of thinking that too.  But there's a line of traffic rolling into Lincoln right now.  75% MA plates.  Looks like a lot of people planing ahead....


----------



## Rikka (Feb 8, 2013)

Ragged glades if all goes as planned.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 8, 2013)

Sat morning: home, digging out time. I'm in Boston, no driveway, so our cars will be buried by the snow fall and the plows. I'll be lucky if I can get out by mid morning and ski Blue Hills  if they don't groom it by the time I get there. More than likely, I'll just snow shoe in Blue Hills.

Sunday will be our ski day - got discount tickets for that day for Sunapee. Yeah, it will be a major mob scene but with that expectation, I'll  just adjust my attitude and enjoy the snow.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 8, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Not bad. I'm thinking of hitting Bolton tonight to get an early start on this powder!



Scratching the Granite Gorge plans. Not much snow yet in Keene, and I may as well relax, have a few brews and get prepped for what will probably be a long ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2013)

Latest forecast have me headed to the eastern Whites in NH tomorrow AM.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2013)

May go to Elk on Saturday , depends on snow stopping early Saturday making my no snow car driveable on I 84 it could be an interesting trip.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 8, 2013)

Rikka said:


> Ragged glades if all goes as planned.



Might be doing that Sunday if it all opens up, especially the stuff off spear.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 8, 2013)

looks like hunter is going to be the baddest and closest from where i am...


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 8, 2013)

For those considering Magic I just got word that the black chair will be online tomorrow. Props to mountain ops for getting her done in time for a powder Saturday. Cant wait for my sloppy seconds on Sunday!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 8, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> For those considering Magic I just got word that the black chair will be online tomorrow. Props to mountain ops for getting her done in time for a powder Saturday. Cant wait for my sloppy seconds on Sunday!



Ah, I was just going to post this.

This is pretty big news for those of us going tomorrow. Anything to alleviate the powder crowds.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazing how fluid this situation is.  Last night models thought the Poconos would be buried, now it seems some wiser Mets think that's the area that's going to get screwed and only wind up with maybe 6 inches.  Better than nothing though I suppose.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 8, 2013)

Hunta - 

however to anyone driving tonight - just got to the area -  roads are difficult, especially the non-main areas.  This is very unusual as they typically are very diligent about this.

BE CAREFUL!!!!


BTW - there is only aboutn 2" of fresh on the lawn at this time.

See your tomorrow?


----------



## Sugart (Feb 8, 2013)

Update from Bartlett/Conway NH. It's been snowing here since about 6am and I would say the is a good 6 inches of super light snow. Pretty good since the storm hasnt even hit us yet. 302/16 is in pretty good shape and easily passable. I am about 4 miles from Attitash, but ventured in to Cranmore to take the kids tubing this morning, evrything was open but it looks like the hotels were filling up fast. A few B&Bs had no vacancy signs that werent there yesterday. Could be the weekend or from the storm. Cranmore was significantly busier today, but school was out. Unfortunately we arrived a week too early for vacation


----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2013)

Not sure- concerned about the holiday crowds.....


----------

